# Help Finding Motor



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

Tried, but couldn't find an exact match. Here is the contact info for questions per century's website:
Regal Beloit EPC, Inc.
531 N Fourth Street
Tipp City, OH 45371
PH: 937-667-2431
FAX: 937-667-5030


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Going_Commando said:


> Tried, but couldn't find an exact match. Here is the contact info for questions per century's website:
> Regal Beloit EPC, Inc.
> 531 N Fourth Street
> Tipp City, OH 45371
> ...


Yeah, I tried to cross reference it on their web site but the result wasn't the right motor. This must be a really old one.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

Take the motor to your local motor shop. They should be able to get a replacement. It appears, from the data tag, to be a 56C frame, 1/2 HP, non permanent magnet motor. I am not sure what the "K" prefix on the Frame number means. It is usually an OEM customization, shaft length or something similar.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Contact the mfg of the item it came from. OEM's are a PITA for items older then 10 or 15 years. 
And like Varmit said, your local motor shop is a great stop.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

A 115 volt DC motor with a 115 volt field will be difficult to find, at best. 

Depending on the application and the controller, it could be possible to substitute a 90 volt DC motor. 

These are readily available in 56C frames from several manufacturers.


----------



## glen1971 (Oct 10, 2012)

Why not get that one rebuilt, if a replacement can't be found?


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

micromind said:


> A 115 volt DC motor with a 115 volt field will be difficult to find, at best.
> 
> Depending on the application and the controller, it could be possible to substitute a 90 volt DC motor.
> 
> These are readily available in 56C frames from several manufacturers.


It goes on an exhaust blower in a restaurant. I think they already tried a different motor but it wasn't adjustable and is running too fast.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> It goes on an exhaust blower in a restaurant. I think they already tried a different motor but it wasn't adjustable and is running too fast.


Change the sheeve size. 
But a DC motor for a roof exhaust?
Never saw that before,,, thanks.


----------



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Little-Lectric said:


> Does anyone know where this motor can be found or a suitable replacement for it?


 Just being nosy ... what feeds this motor ?

I have never seen a DC motor used for this purpose .

Where is it getting it's power source ?

Is it an integral part of a piece of larger equipment ?

:blink:


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure about the RPMs, can't read that photo because of reflection. But Baldor has this:

http://www.baldor.com/products/deta...s&family=Power+Motors|vw_DCMotors_PowerMotors

By the way, exhaust blower on a restaurant, as in cooking hood? I would NEVER use a DC motor for that! Brush maintenance would be a nightmare... Might be that it was put in to get variable speed back before VFDs were easy to use. Could be it's time to tell them that there is a better way to do this now and get rid of that relic.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Not sure about the RPMs, can't read that photo because of reflection. But Baldor has this:
> 
> http://www.baldor.com/products/deta...s&family=Power+Motors|vw_DCMotors_PowerMotors
> 
> By the way, exhaust blower on a restaurant, as in cooking hood? I would NEVER use a DC motor for that! Brush maintenance would be a nightmare... Might be that it was put in to get variable speed back before VFDs were easy to use. Could be it's time to tell them that there is a better way to do this now and get rid of that relic.


I can't read the RPM either.
I think you're right about the DC being for variable speed. That's what they are complaining about now, they can't vary the speed with the motor they replaced it with.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

JRaef said:


> Might be that it was put in to get variable speed back before VFDs were easy to use. Could be it's time to tell them that there is a better way to do this now and get rid of that relic.


Can you recommend a stand alone VFD for a single motor that won't break the bank?


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

You realize of course that even on a DC motor, it is not the motor that allows for varying the speed, it is the drive. So if the DC drive is dead or was removed by someone earlier, that may explain why the new motor didn't work...

Changing to an AC drive of course also means changing to a 3 phase AC motor. There are dozens of good inexpensive AC drives that can be fed with single phase input and give you 3 phase output if all you have there is single phase. But at 2HP, it is going to have to be 230V single phase (or 3 phase) input, and that existing DC drive circuit might have been 120VAC feed. Do you have 230V available where your controller is?


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

it is just a 1/2 hp
just go to automationdirect they have cheap vfd that can have 120V input and put out 3 phase 230v and put a inverter duty motor 3ph 230v


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

JRaef said:


> You realize of course that even on a DC motor, it is not the motor that allows for varying the speed, it is the drive. So if the DC drive is dead or was removed by someone earlier, that may explain why the new motor didn't work...
> 
> Changing to an AC drive of course also means changing to a 3 phase AC motor. There are dozens of good inexpensive AC drives that can be fed with single phase input and give you 3 phase output if all you have there is single phase. But at 2HP, it is going to have to be 230V single phase (or 3 phase) input, and that existing DC drive circuit might have been 120VAC feed. Do you have 230V available where your controller is?


To be honest, I'm not the one working on the motor. I was just trying to help a fellow electrician out. I'm not sure of the motor they got to replace it. I will try to find out about the available voltage.


----------

